# This always cheers me up and gets the blood flowing



## Old_Dirt (Aug 19, 2011)

Its from a movie I still havent seen called Hustle and Flow, good stuff


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Aug 27, 2011)

Nice...


----------



## Swamp Angel (Aug 29, 2011)

That is what I've been looking for all day! 

Monday blues are finally relieved -- 

aaaaaahhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## WinMag.300 (Aug 30, 2011)

Hustle and Flow is awesome!


----------



## Oak-flat Hunter (Aug 30, 2011)

Man if that don't get You blood flowing nothing will .INDESCRIBABLE.!!!!


----------



## newdirt (Apr 11, 2012)

laskerknight said:


> .INDESCRIBABLE.!!!!



my thoughts exactly/ gives me cold chills


----------



## burtman725 (Apr 12, 2012)

Very cool. I love those videos on vimeo. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Swamp Angel (Apr 23, 2012)

My wife, Meaux, purchased the video for me for Christmas last year. It's my geaux-to source of relief when I can't get out on the 'Hooch for a little fly fishin'. The music in the vimeo video is by Modest Mouse, and is entitled, "Is It Enough?" I don't recall hearing it anywhere in the film's soundtrack, but it has become a staple of my audio files that accompany me when I fish these days.

If you have the opportunity to do so, check out the full length film.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 25, 2012)

another really cool one... the trailer for "Hatch."


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 30, 2012)

ok, Im kind of addicted to these... I need to buy some of these DVD's.


----------



## zacherwalker (May 3, 2012)

this thread just got me through my lecture class


----------



## Old_Dirt (Apr 6, 2017)

Glad I was able to go back and find this. Thought Id bump it back for old times sake.


----------



## FOLES55 (Apr 10, 2017)

Great videos


----------

